# gill cover sticking out



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

female betta has a white mark on her head and the gill cover itself is turning white. It is sticking out also. 
I can't see if anyhting is growing under it. I am thinking tumor or some kind of infection.
I have her Q'd. This is the 3rd betta in the last 4-5 years that has had this problem and I still have no idea what the problem is.
Ideas??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all, I would like to say that you should put some aquarium salt in and put in a half dose of betta revive. (I do that when I am quarantining them.) Has she been in sight of any males? Does she flare a lot? If she flares a lot, her muscle could be overworked. Post pics. It's hard to diagnose it if I can't see it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

After i posted i realized this was the betta that was bitten by an emperor tetra. It was on the head on the same side as the injury is now.she was bitten a number of weeks or so ago. At that time I put her in her own container and treated her for 3 weeks with daily fresh water and a combination of betta fix and pima.When she seemed healed up I put her back in the main tank again. The tetra as far as i can see has been good with all the fish since he originaly bit 2 of them.
Anyway i took her out of her bowl yesterday to have a good look in the sunlight (now it has appeared) and a good portion of her gill flap and top of her head are missing. As well she has a spot on her body that is white and the skin is flaking off. I did add a bit of salt to her water and a small dose of kanaplex medication. However her bowl is only about 700 cc so it is a bit hard to guage the doseage.
I am hoping the tetra has not set her up as an enemy!. Perhaps with daily clean water she will heal again. She is bored by herself having been used to 30 gallons!. She does eat ok so that is a good sign. MAybe she needs to be kept solitary as she is a fairly shy fish
I have never heard of betta revive


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They sell it at petco. It works pretty well for me. It treats protazoans, parasites, fungus, and bacterial infections plus it adds electrolytes to the water.


----------

